# jsp: Dateiname als BenutzerId speichern.



## tu-besucher (19. Aug 2004)

Hi,
1. ich habe eine Seite für die Anmeldung aufgebaut, diese sieht so aus:

```
<form action="Index.jsp" name="login" method="post" id="" target="_self">
      

<font size="3">BenutzerId:</font>


        <font color="#000000" size="3">Passwort : </font></td> ...      
   <input type="text" id="id3" name="user" maxlength="6"></font>


   <input type="password" accept="text/html" id="pw" name="pw"> ...
        </table>    
  </form>
```
Auf der Index.jsp Seite (Hauptseite), möchte ich z.B. folgedes sehen: "Sie sind mit dem User 'BenutzerId ' angemeldet.
Quellecode:


 Sie sind mit dem User *<%= request.getRemoteUser()%>* angemeldet.
Oder:


 Sie sind mit dem User *<%= request.getParameter("user")%>* angemeldet. 
Ich habe die beiden Variante ausprobiert aber leider ohne Erfolg. 
Ich sehe auf dem Browser nur: Sie sind mit dem User NULL angemeldet.
Was soll da ich ändern ...
2. Die eingegebenen Parameter sollen in einer Datei (Dateiname=BenutzerID) gespeichert.

```
<%   
String versuch = "E:/request.getRemoteUser()"; !!!<-- FUNKTIONIERT NICHT ???  
FileOutputStream allg = new FileOutputStream(versuch + ".txt");  
PrintWriter ain = new PrintWriter(allg);
ain.println("Anzahl der FAs;Anzahl der Anlagen;Anzahl der Parallelstationen"); 
ain.println(request.getParameter("Eingabe1") + ";" + request.getParameter("Eingabe2") + ";" + request.getParameter("Eingabe3"));
     ain.flush();
    ain.close();%>
```


Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## tu-besucher (19. Aug 2004)

Hi Leute,
hat jemand eine Idee ? 

thanks


----------



## Jensch (26. Aug 2004)

Hi,

hast du denn überhaupt den Benutzer schon irgendwie authentifiziert? Irgendeine HTTP Basic Authentication oder so?

Aus der Servlet-API-Doku zu .getRemoteUser():
_Returns the login of the user making this request, if the user has been authenticated, or null if the user has not been authenticated. Whether the user name is sent with each subsequent request depends on the browser and type of authentication. Same as the value of the CGI variable REMOTE_USER._ Daher vielleicht dein null 

Bzgl. deines Speicher-Skripts:

String versuch = "E:/request.getRemoteUser()"; !!!<-- FUNKTIONIERT NICHT ???  
(vorher PHP programmiert?)

muss so aussehen:


```
String versuch = "E:/"+request.getRemoteUser();
```


Solange der Benutzername aber nicht da ist, wird deine Datei wohl immer null.txt heissen  :roll:


----------

